# Yamaha FZ16 : Picotrial + Review(Not now)



## harryneopotter (Dec 10, 2008)

I got this bike delivered on 5th Dec, and here are some pics which i took today  ...sorry for the delay guys (as if anyone was expecting ) 


*i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww224/harryneopotter/Image180.jpg

*i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww224/harryneopotter/Image181.jpg

*i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww224/harryneopotter/Image182.jpg

*i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww224/harryneopotter/Image183.jpg

*i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww224/harryneopotter/Image184.jpg

*i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww224/harryneopotter/Image185.jpg

*i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww224/harryneopotter/Image186.jpg


I havent much to say bout the bike yet .... but so far i can say that the riding comfort is good, so is the grip on the road, acceleration is smooth, doesnt make much sound even if i start in 2nd gear , engines sound a bit different(better according to my choice) than the other bikes have ridden. Till now i am fully satisfied with its performance without considering the Oomph factor, and the looks/stares i get everywhere, or discussions wherever i park the bike ..... It really does turn a lot of heads... 

  I will write in more details after spending some more time with it.... so thats it till now .... signing off ....


----------



## Pathik (Dec 11, 2008)

Congrats dude. What was the total damage?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 11, 2008)

can't see no images.ditch imageshack ffs!,use something else.


BTW congrats..


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2008)

^^lol..same here

use photobucket

*img511.imageshack.us/img511/6550/image180ei3.jpg
*img511.imageshack.us/img511/image180ei3.jpg/1/w861.png


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 11, 2008)

funny looking bike there.


----------



## aditya1987 (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a question..

I am also planning to buy a new bike this month, I have short listed two bikes.

1.Karizma
2.FZ-16

I travel about 4-6 Km everyday, so mileage is not a issue for me.

So guys please tell me which one will be better?

Regards,
Aditya


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 11, 2008)

i will say Karizma... its a wonderful bike... 

and HARRY... how does the dashboard look


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 11, 2008)

karizma anyday if you have the $$$.

damn I need to GTA.


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 11, 2008)

Dude Even I got the Stunner
Delivered on last Sunday


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 11, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Congrats dude. What was the total damage?



I hd the bike financed by them. So Rs. 26054 was the Initial Down payment. Rest in 24 EMI's of Rs 2400. 

@ all ...thnx guys ... and i am trying to update the image links ... sorry for the trouble.

@ajayashish

I will post the dashboard pic later today ..

@kumarmohit
Congrats dude ...buts last sunday ?? isnt it late ... it was supposed to deliver on 20th november na ??? 

@aditya

I wld choose FZ over ZMA ..... my personal choice ...


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Dec 11, 2008)

What the millage of FZ16?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 11, 2008)

This is a superb bike. IF you take a side look, the bike's tank looks almost as big as the bike's seat.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 11, 2008)

hi,
congrats bro
me too got thhe same bike, infact same color too. delivered on oct 30.
will putup a review soon. its has done 1st service.
*www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=e93a1282824ccf8791b20cc0d07ba4d2085f16db2227fc62
btw, its been long since i been active in here. moved to hstel for a month for the xams. 3 more xams to go and will put some nice pics + some stunts maybe.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 11, 2008)

FZ16 is a torque master and is a muscle(naked) bike......if u r looking for a top speeder or a sports bike, go for ZMA or R15

btw...congrats harryneopotter

@Switch
milage for FZ16 can go up to 60, but due to its throttle response it gives to u, u will end up revving up the bike and end up with a milage abt 45


----------



## krazzy (Dec 11, 2008)

Awesome bike man. Congrats!


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 11, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> hi,
> congrats bro
> me too got thhe same bike, infact same color too. delivered on oct 30.
> will putup a review soon. its has done 1st service.
> ...



bike surely looks good but wts on the ground??


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 11, 2008)

@zyberboy
they are flowers.....wat say.
i think u will understand
its 'panineer chamba poov'. looks like a bed of flowers.


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 11, 2008)

@ harryneopotter

Yep but seems like Honda went crazy and delayed it further.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 11, 2008)

@kumarmohit
yamaha showroom guys are total suc**ers
ive read on many sites...and me too have to suffer. Total morons.
but service is ok i think.


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 11, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @zyberboy
> they are flowers.....wat say.
> i think u will understand
> its 'panineer chamba poov'. looks like a bed of flowers.


ya i guessed but it looks artificial


and how is ur bike  at high speed at around 80km when compared to others?Is there any hint of vibration at 80km? and wt abt the torque at slow 30~40km  with a pillon in 4th gr?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 11, 2008)

torque is gr8 with a pillion upto 70 and upto 90~95 w/o pillion.
and the bike is oober stable even at 110. but gear is pulling back..the rpm is around 8k even at 95kmph in 5th gear in normal straight road. that means it wont go to much higher speeds. maybe max of 115, will have to use declutching heavily for ny more than that.
but one thing..the bike is very stable, nd absolutely no vibrations. It wud have been gr6 if there was a 6th gear 

btw that flowerbed is 101% natural


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ya he is true, even in the 5th gear u can feel the engine grip, could hav been gud if there was a 6th gear. but they hav designed in this way for its muscle nature. above all these things, the gr8 thing abt it is its stability at higher speeds. But I must say FZ16 and R15 r designed for single passenger. God only knows how I'm sitting in the back of this bike when domi is riding comfort is gud, but u will feel like the bike is ejecting u forward.


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 12, 2008)

till now i havent driven the bike more than 4.5k RPM (35-55 KMPH depending on the gear ) as it is in running in period .... but i need the right tips on handling the bike before the first service ... its my first bike .. so i knw nuthing bout the basics of Bike riding. 

@dominator :  buddy if u can then please tell me all the things that i should take care of to ensure long engine life and efficiency ... like how much should i use the clutch ... wats the safe limit in running in period ... can i have pillion in running in period ...and all the other general stufff. it will of great help for me ....

thnx to all other guys 

here are the dashboard/ Dial/ Meter pics ...

*i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww224/harryneopotter/Image187.jpg

*i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww224/harryneopotter/Image188.jpg

*i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww224/harryneopotter/Image189.jpg

*i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww224/harryneopotter/Image191.jpg

*i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww224/harryneopotter/Image190.jpg


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 12, 2008)

its gud to maintain the rpm below 4.5k, but dont let the engine run at same rpm continuously for more than 10min [orelse the cylinder walls will start to cut threads on its walls]. also raise thr rpm to bout 8k once in a while at 3rd gear maybe.
and dont use power/speed petrols for atleast first 3000KM/2 services. such fuels with higher octanes will produce more heat which is not gud during run in time.

also occasionally use the engine gripage as break. say break the bike only using engine from bout 60, by down shifting to 4th, then to 3rd and so on and finally to first. The front disc may be producing some kinda sound now, which is normal. It has to rd bout 1000~1500Km for that to be smooth.

and btw, i havnt kept ny of those tips i mentioned on my bike. always drives 65~75 from rite beginning. also before 1st service, had to take the bike to 100+ some 6~7 times, sometimes with a pillion. Also sometimes had to give the throttle like hell, and rpm meter almost touching red. has to heavy declutch many times to go above 108 with a pillion. Had to sudden brake from 85 and draged 5~6meters before i stopped. 
all said, the bike is in normal condition, and i see no change in performance/quality in ride compared to other fresh new FZs that ive ridden. 
i think yamaha built the bike to rip off!!!!!

im waiting for second service to get over, and will ve to ripoff like hell, coz my clg buddies rips their bikes, and on some trips inorder to keep up with them, me too ll ve to rip my fz
and another point is: while ripping, my mileage is around 30kmpl


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 12, 2008)

don't rev up in the lower gears too much. u hav to learn the correct shifting rpms for each gear. dats abt 30kmph u hav to be in 4th gear from a stand still 0kmph...and as domi has said, u hav to raise the rpm once in a while


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 12, 2008)

I've been riding bikes since class 8th and now I'm in my final year of Engg. so if u want some advice related to ur new under-@r$e-r0cket, u know where to contact me.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 12, 2008)

bajaj scooters are better than anything tbh.Jump off the fker even at the slightest hint of something going wrong.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 12, 2008)

Hmmm.. I think I want a FZ16..


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 12, 2008)

thnx for the valuable inputs dominator and jon .... i will keep the points in mind .... and in delhi traffic its impossible to maintain constant RPM for more than 2-3 mins  ..so it will help also .... 



Plasma_Snake said:


> I've been riding bikes since class 8th and now I'm in my final year of Engg. so if u want some advice related to ur new under-@r$e-r0cket, u know where to contact me.



sure dude .... any input is welcome ... 



The_Devil_Himself said:


> bajaj scooters are better than anything tbh.Jump off the fker even at the slightest hint of something going wrong.


----------



## krates (Dec 12, 2008)

what is rpm  ? and torque ?


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 12, 2008)

rpm is rotations/revolutions per minute i.e how much times the tire spins in a minute.
torque is the tangential force on the tire for rotating it the higher the greater pick up. 
please post fuel economy and top speed. i am very much interested in this bike may be will get this next yaer if any other gud bike doesn't come up. but since i don't know how to drive it i might have a problem i guess as torque is high.


----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2008)

^please dont go on bumping pedestrians


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 12, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> ...........
> ..............and dont use power/speed petrols for atleast first 3000KM/2 services. such fuels with higher octanes will produce more heat which is not gud during run in time..............................
> .........................
> 
> ...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 12, 2008)

Speed is what u shud not use and Xtra Premium is what u shud use.
Extra premium has high octane content and also anti-knocking agent. Whilst the Octane content value of Xtra Premium lies between 87-89, Speed's 91 and above. i always use Xtra Premium and even after 3years of rugged biking my Honda unicorn still gives mr 60+ mileage.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 12, 2008)

Congo dude!! Have good time with the beauty


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 12, 2008)

@upendra_gp

FZ16 is not designed of top speed. as I told its a torque master or a muscle bike, hav high acceleration than any other 150cc bike. I think the top speed won't go above 115kmph...if u want top speed go for R15, ZMA or P220.

and the best thing for u is that the FZ16 is gud for beginners  once u r on top of it, u will feel confident than on any other bike. its handling is the best at all conditions.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 13, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> bajaj scooters are better than anything tbh.Jump off the fker even at the slightest hint of something going wrong.



haha
very true, but it wont work if there is a truck comin for u from behind.

btw, rpm is the rotations per minute the engine operates, not the wheel rotation. wheel rotation speed depends on the gear on which its running, engine rpm and the load on the vehicle.


and today ive started to train stunts in ma bike...did bout 10 wheelies on 1 and 2nd gear.
lifted front wheel bout 3 feets and rode bout 5Meters on 2nd gear at bout 25kmph.  hmmm. its my first try, and feeling pretty confident, and bike is still oober stable. 
1st gear wheelie is ver easy, but hard to maintain, and front will come down within 1~2 sec.
hhmm, now gotta try better wheelies, and maybe some stoppies.....my dream is to do wheelie at bout 30KMph for more than 10~12 meters and a rolling stoppie with a 180 turn..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 13, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> btw, rpm is the rotations per minute the engine operates, not the wheel rotation.



RPM = Revolutions Per Minute


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 13, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> and today ive started to train stunts in ma bike...did bout 10 wheelies on 1 and 2nd gear.
> lifted front wheel bout 3 feets and rode bout 5Meters on 2nd gear at bout 25kmph.  hmmm. its my first try, and feeling pretty confident, and bike is still oober stable.
> 1st gear wheelie is ver easy, but hard to maintain, and front will come down within 1~2 sec.
> hhmm, now gotta try better wheelies, and maybe some stoppies.....my dream is to do wheelie at bout 30KMph for more than 10~12 meters and a rolling stoppie with a 180 turn..


I hope u do know that doing wheelies will eat up ur bike's chainset like DMP to edge contact stationary bundle. Anyways, its ur bike and ur money, as u like it.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 13, 2008)

yup, i knew it...also my gearbox and clutch wont last long.....and maybe piston will get worn out too early, as its not even passed the 2nd service.............but my point is
what gud is the bike for if it wont give us the satisfaction.....during our enjoyment dayzzzz... my clg life wud be finished in less than a year, and i dun wanna my bike hold me back from ridin joyfully. 
also, if we ride carefully for first three services, then our sweet 1.5yrs will be gone, and we wud be left with a gr8 mileage and  condition bike, but with a mind which is not interested in uzin it to fullest....
same is the reason why gamerz [incl me ] in here oc their cards even if it gives more than enuf fps in whatever they cud throw at it....

nyway thnks Plasma_Snake for the tip...
but dun know whats goin on ma mind these dayz..i cud only think of everythin in this way, these dayz. mmmnn somethin gud n bad had happened in clg.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 13, 2008)

Well me too in my final year but for me it means getting ready to face the truckloads of crap the world and life is going to throw at me so better get serious about. Don't wanna crack under pressure and start carving smiles.  U know what I'm talkin' about?


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 13, 2008)

krates said:


> what is rpm ? and torque ?


 
rpm is the speed of the engine (revolutions per minute) and torque is the pulling power.

torque is inversely proportional to rpm

that's a crude explanation  you have to wiki for more info 

_


----------



## aditya1987 (Dec 21, 2008)

aditya1987 said:


> I have a question..
> 
> I am also planning to buy a new bike this month, I have short listed two bikes.
> 
> ...



*GOT MY NEW BIKE TODAY MORNING AT 8:00 :-

Rode it instantly, awesome acceleration, 115 km/h tak hi bhaga paya,

HERE ARE THE PICS:-*

*Front View-*
*i44.tinypic.com/1zojnd4.jpg

*Side View-*
*i40.tinypic.com/i39icg.jpg

*Rear View-*
*i43.tinypic.com/n3me6d.jpg

*Console-*
*i44.tinypic.com/fw60z4.jpg


----------



## krazzy (Dec 21, 2008)

^^ Great! Congrats!

Man I want to get a bike too. But my mom is too freaking paranoid. She thinks I'll end up killing myself on it. And then there are the stories of some distant relative or friend who fell from a bike and got killed or handicapped which further worsen the chances of me getting a one. :'(


----------



## aditya1987 (Dec 21, 2008)

^^Thanks!


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 21, 2008)

congrats pal...
herez a funny screenshot i took while chking this thread:   
*Ads TO Reality:*
*i40.tinypic.com/2l9qjqg.jpg


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 21, 2008)

wow,well aint karizma a fuking good looking bike!


----------



## aditya1987 (Dec 21, 2008)

^^Yeah! you are 100% right.

Should I upload pics of my old bike? When you'll see the pics you will die laughing.

You can justtttt see it on left side of the first of 1st photograph. Guess which bike is it.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 22, 2008)

i got an accident on my FZ.....its dead somewhat..
was riding at around 80kmph...there was another bike with a lady on rear riding in front of me.
i was overtaking it, and suddenly they turned right a bit, and my bike front hit iots rear..
the lady fell down on road...and me with my bike fell down too at that speed.
draged around 6~7 meters on road and hit the roadside bushes[it was soft].
i got up quickly and found myself somewhat ok.....my left hand was badly scratched......and left leg too.
thnks to ma jacket [indigo nation]....its bach both hands all are scratched badly...w/o it i wudbe been a piece if flesh.
and the moment i got up, i was shocked to see that girl [around 22] on road...and the rider[not injured] yelling... blood on her face and road.....seems unconsious[i was too terrified].

and instantly he got her into a car and went to hospital. 
i was shocked, and then i tried to steady up my bike....its main stand was jammed and was on stand condition. handlebar broke, clutch levers broke,and brake pedal on handle too. headlight went offf... and console was hanging, and tank cover fibre was scratched and broken. footrests, side stand lever and main stand lever was broken along with my new leather shoes and cargos.

later got info that she was not seriously injured. just got unconscious coz of shock, and stiches on her head, above the eyebrows.

hmm..by bike is still there, in a nearby house of the spot..
thoght the bike had gud control even at higher speeds, there was hardly time to manuever. it was pure luck that i survived......i cant think if there was ny othert vehicle hehind us, or comin from ahead.
and it was at 80kmpr, and dragged on a road at that speed....this injuries are just like small scratches...compared to the most probable outcome.

nyway i think itll take more that 2 weeks for the bike to be in running condition.


----------



## krazzy (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ In India no matter how good a driver you are you can never guarantee the same for the other dumb fuks on the road. These are the people who screw themselves and others around them up. What India needs is a stricter driving licence test which will ensure such people never get a licence (to kill).


----------



## krazzy (Dec 22, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with overtaking. The guy in the front however should have seen his mirrors before turning.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 22, 2008)

there is wrong in overtaking at 80kmph,cms away from the other bike.he just moved a bit,he din't change lanes ffs!

I was too hyper earlier,I guess there will always be idiots on the roads jeopardizing the life of safe travelers.


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 22, 2008)

@dominator ...

Too bad bro ..... yea i know how friggingly stupid some riders can be on road ... i have somewhat experienced it (not got hit though) ... hope u'll be alright soon and same for ur bike....


----------



## aditya1987 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Here is The No. Plate (If you call it number):-*

*i40.tinypic.com/29p3k36.jpg

*i43.tinypic.com/vqmgko.jpg 
*i44.tinypic.com/1zoi3ut.jpg


----------



## VD17 (Dec 23, 2008)

hey dominator... hope you recover soon, man... and same goes for your bike..
anyway, i had some scary experiences with a friend's pulsar 150 2nd edition which has some dicey disc-braking... one day i found myself a clear piece of tarmac and tested the limits of the bike, especially the braking. What i paid attention to most was the angle of the body at which it would be safest to jam on the brakes and stuff. After that I automatically make a mental note to be ready for emergency braking especially when i'm at a high speed. 
Wear some pads and helmets and explore the limits of your bike... that way you can react instinctively when something untoward happens. And always be vary while overtaking. Use your horns and keep proper distance. You never know who will swerve when.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 25, 2008)

thnx frens for wishes. btw, even if the injury waznt that depp, got fever + throat infection + cold....ahh this is very boring and irritating. 
and btw aditya....it dun luk like a no.plate. isnt it against law?


----------



## aditya1987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey dOm1naTOr!!

Glad to hear that you are OK..

Wish you speedy recovery..

And about the no plate, it's all about 'source' buddy.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 25, 2008)

oh!! it was my lucky day....dominator called me dat day half an hour over the phone and told me to come with him. I told him I was not in the mood and will come on the next day for our industry training. hmm...if I had went, I would hav been finished half by now!! 

according to our frnds who were at the spot in the highway told us it was completely the other man's fault. he changed to right lane without giving any clue of signal when dominator was overtaking. and going at abt 70-80kmph is not a serious thing was every vehicle on the highway does dat.


----------



## utsav (Dec 27, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> oh!! it was my lucky day....dominator called me dat day half an hour over the phone and told me to come with him. I told him I was not in the mood and will come on the next day for our industry training. hmm...if I had went, I would hav been finished half by now!!
> 
> according to our frnds who were at the spot in the highway told us i*t was completely the other man's fault*. he changed to right lane without giving any clue of signal when dominator was overtaking. and going at abt 70-80kmph is not a serious thing was every vehicle on the highway does dat.



whatever man. we must also be careful on road. I drive a lot, atleast 1500Kms every month compared to my friend's 250 to 300Kms . 80Kmph on indian roads on a bike is high even if its a highway. i take special care when i see girls driving around coz if u hit them then u will be getting a nice thrash on the spot  even if its not ur fault. so from nxt time be safe buddy 

U need empty highways like these for ripping ur bike  *img187.imageshack.us/img187/907/11112008363vg7.th.jpg


----------

